# Lightening Fast Data-Transfer



## maneetpuri (Oct 14, 2008)

Friends,

Just heard about Intels new Photonics Technology, which will make data transfer within computer system much faster compared to the old wired technology. I believe the paradigm of technology is shifting again starting minute things like data transfer. What do you think guys? Am I right in making the statement? What all do you think will be changing with respect to technology?

Cheers

Maneet Puri


----------

